# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам > Божественная мастерская >  Джаганатхи: поклонение, украшение, одежды..

## Арсений

Дорогие преданные, прошу вас, помогите пожалуйста найти информацию о домашнем поклонении Джаганнатхам.
Ко мне пришли небольшие Джаганнатхи, но мне бы прежде чем начинать поклонение хотелось бы выяснить некоторые важные моменты.Сам я уже отчаялся что-либо найти в интернете , поэтому полагаюсь на вашу милость.
Вот такие вопрсы.
1.Обязательно ли для того чтобы проводить поклонение устанавливать божеств?
2.Какие специальные мантры предлагают божествам( и что такое мудры и предлагают ли их)?
3.После установки в доме божеств обязательно ли их всегда забирать с собой хозяину дома(т.е мне) или можно поручить поклонение другому преданному на то время пока я например буду в коммандировке или на фестивале?
4.Каков минимальный стандарт поклонения Джаганнатхам (и из каких источников можно подробнее узнать о поклонении божествам и в особенности Джаганнатхам)
5.Посоветуйте пожалуйста литературу о Господе Джаганнатхе, Его лилах, Его преданных...
Харе Кришна.Буду благодарен за любую информацию.

----------


## Джая д.д

Отрывок из письма Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами.
> Гуру Махарадж,
> хотела у Вас спросить: Могу ли я поклоняться Божествам? На днях к нам
> приехали Их Милости Джаганнатха, Баладева и Субхадра. Прежде чем Их
> разбудить я хотела попросить у Вас благословений, или пока подождать.

Божества - это не игрушки. Однажды начав служить Им, вы не можете просто
прервать поклонение - это будет очень нехорошо. Если вы готовы к этому, то
можете взять, если нет - то лучше не берите.

Кроме того, без инициации можно служить дома только Гаура-Нитай, а
Джаганнатхе только через Них, то есть у вас должны быть Гаура-Нитай

 Надеюсь это Вам поможет. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Арсений

Спасибо, учту))Ценно.

----------


## Арсений

> Кроме того, без инициации можно служить дома только Гаура-Нитай, а
> Джаганнатхе только через Них, то есть у вас должны быть Гаура-Нитай


Это вызывает у меня большие сомнения.Вы уверены , что это авторитетно.Из какого источника вы взяли это?
Я сначала обратил внимание  только на первую часть вашего сообщения.Невнимательность)
Насколько я знаю Гаура-Нитай как раз могут поклоняться только инициированые преданные и то с благословения гуру, ибо стандарт высок.Они же принимают множество оскорблений...Панча-таттва их все спускает нам с рук, а Джаганнатхи принимают половину.

Поэтому Джаганнатхам можно поклоняться и до инициации и при этом благословение гуру даже не обязательно, достаточно одобрения старших преданных .Я знаю случаи когда их даже дарили детям...(Шриле Прабхупаде например).
Поэтому мне бы и хотелось узнать подробнее о поклонении Джаганнатхам.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

когда я просила благословение на поклонениям Джаганнатхе, Субхадре и Баладеве у Гуру, то про Гаура-Нитай он мне ничего не говорил. Еще я слышала, что Джаганнатхам поклоняются по самому простому стандарту.

----------


## Арсений

А по подробнее вы не можете рассказать?
Матаджи!Вся надежда на вас)

----------


## Джая д.д

> Это вызывает у меня большие сомнения.Вы уверены , что это авторитетно.Из какого источника вы взяли это?
> Я сначала обратил внимание  только на первую часть вашего сообщения.Невнимательность)
> Насколько я знаю Гаура-Нитай как раз могут поклоняться только инициированые преданные и то с благословения гуру, ибо стандарт высок.Они же принимают множество оскорблений...Панча-таттва их все спускает нам с рук, а Джаганнатхи принимают половину.
> 
> Поэтому Джаганнатхам можно поклоняться и до инициации и при этом благословение гуру даже не обязательно, достаточно одобрения старших преданных .Я знаю случаи когда их даже дарили детям...(Шриле Прабхупаде например).
> Поэтому мне бы и хотелось узнать подробнее о поклонении Джаганнатхам.


Харе Кришна! Это слова Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами в ответ на мой вопрос о поклнении Господу Джаганнатхе! На сколько это авторитетно для вас, это решать вам.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

Под простым стандартом служения Джаганнатхам, как мне говорили мои старшие наставники, брахманы, подразумевается - предложение бхоги (я предлагаю два раза в день), причем стандарт как для панча-таттвы, проведение службы (огонь, благовоние, цветок), и утреннее пение (гурваштака, пранама-мантра Прабхупаде, маха-мантра, можно еще Шри гуру чарана падма для Прабхупады), спать не укладывать. Но лучше еще спросить у Гуру или духовного наставника, потому что это вопрос индивидуальный, т.к. стандарты разные бывают.

----------


## Арсений

Спасибо матаджи.
А вы не знаете , может существует какое то пособие для неофитов?У меня есть панчаратра-прадипа, но я по ней не берусь делать, там много непонятного для меня.
Наставники мне дали свое разрешение на поклонение, но потерялась книга в которой даются специальные мантры для поклонения Джаганнатхам...у вас их случайно нет?

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

а какие именно мантры, конкретно?

----------


## Арсений

Ну например когда предлагаем бхогу или благовония, что надо произносить, как приветствовать утром,
Может вы мне расскажете как вы это делаете, а?)))Если это не секрет конечно.
Тоесть какая последовательность действий?
Они у вас установлены?Вы не знаете нужно ли устанавливать , чтобы начать поклонение?Как это все вообще происходит?
Если не трудно конечно).

----------


## Джая д.д

Есть очень хорошая книга Арчана-Дипика, там все по поклонению Господу Джаганнатхе!

----------


## Арсений

Спасибо большое матаджи!Попробую найти.

----------


## Арсений

хм..я нашел книгу Арчана-Дипика Шрилы Нарайана Махаражда...
Если я правильно понимаю, он гуру Гаудиа-матха...

----------


## Арсений

Или нужно искать другого автора?

----------


## Джая д.д

Харе Кришна!Есть наша книга, Называется Арчана-Дипика, Днепропетровские преданные ее писали

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

мне говорили, что Джаганнатху, Субхадру и Баладеву дома устанавливать не надо, спать их укладывать тоже соответственно не надо. а поклоняться им как Панча-таттве, а вообще, я уже говорила, что это лично надо узнать у гуру или духовного наставника по какому стандарту Вам поклонятся, т.к. для каждого стандарта есть своя специфика мантр и элементов служения.

----------


## Арсений

Спасибо.

----------


## Арсений

Джая д.д.
А где ее скачать не подскажете?Ее можно в сети найти вообще?

----------


## Джая д.д

> Джая д.д.
> А где ее скачать не подскажете?Ее можно в сети найти вообще?


Харе Кришна! Где скачать я незнаю, но можно отсканировать и выслать по электронке.

----------


## Джая д.д

> мне говорили, что Джаганнатху, Субхадру и Баладеву дома устанавливать не надо, спать их укладывать тоже соответственно не надо. а поклоняться им как Панча-таттве, а вообще, я уже говорила, что это лично надо узнать у гуру или духовного наставника по какому стандарту Вам поклонятся, т.к. для каждого стандарта есть своя специфика мантр и элементов служения.


Честно сказать, очень странное утверждение. Это же Господь, как Его можно не устанавливать и не класть спать???! Я такого не слышала, наоборот, у Господа Джаганатхи достаточно большой стандарт поклонения.

----------


## Арсений

ООО!Она у вас есть?
Буду очень благодарен вам!
do_mi_sol_si@mail.ru
Харе Кришна.

----------


## Арсений

> Честно сказать, очень странное утверждение. Это же Господь, как Его можно не устанавливать и не класть спать???! Я такого не слышала, наоборот, у Господа Джаганатхи достаточно большой стандарт поклонения.


На сколько я знаю, стандарты, как и при храмовом поклонении устанавливаются идивидуально и могут значительно различаться по уровню, поэтому вы обе абсолютно правы)))
Я например знаю случай когда у одного преданного, были очень необычные Джаганнатхи, которые были сделаны так чтобы Их можно было приклеивать к стене...
Ну Они и висели у него там...все что он делал это просто предлагал им пищу, причем достаточно нерегулярно(когда была)..это авторитетно.Преданный кстати один из самых известных в питерской ятре...человек с большим стажем и опытом)))

----------


## Джая д.д

> На сколько я знаю, стандарты, как и при храмовом поклонении устанавливаются идивидуально и могут значительно различаться по уровню, поэтому вы обе абсолютно правы)))
> Я например знаю случай когда у одного преданного, были очень необычные Джаганнатхи, которые были сделаны так чтобы Их можно было приклеивать к стене...
> Ну Они и висели у него там...все что он делал это просто предлагал им пищу, причем достаточно нерегулярно(когда была)..это авторитетно.Преданный кстати один из самых известных в питерской ятре...человек с большим стажем и опытом)))


Возможно Вы и правы! Я всего лишь говорю словами своего духовного учителя. А книгу я скину через некоторое время. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Арсений

Жду книгу.)
Спасибо большое.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Дорогие преданные, прошу вас, помогите пожалуйста найти информацию о домашнем поклонении Джаганнатхам.
> Ко мне пришли небольшие Джаганнатхи, но мне бы прежде чем начинать поклонение хотелось бы выяснить некоторые важные моменты.Сам я уже отчаялся что-либо найти в интернете , поэтому полагаюсь на вашу милость.
> Вот такие вопрсы.
> 1.Обязательно ли для того чтобы проводить поклонение устанавливать божеств?


Есть разные мнения по этому поводу, но в принципе домашних - нет, не обязательно. Однако рекомендуется все же провести простую церемонию установления - праздничная абхишека и киртан, при участии преданных. Это нужно нам самим, дабы хоть попытаться осознать серьезность происходящего.
Рекомендую Вам послушать семинар Джананиваса Прабху и Панкаджангхри Прабху. Например, тот, что 2009 года. Там и про лилы Джаганнатхи, и про "минимальный стандарт"...




> 2.Какие специальные мантры предлагают божествам( и что такое мудры и предлагают ли их)?


По вопросу чувствуется, что в поклонении Божествам Вы, простите, не разбираетесь от слова "совсем". Вы уверены, что стоит начинать? Поклонение Божествам, действительно, не игра в куколки: захотел - поклоняюсь, надоело - спать уложил, ничего не знаю - ну и ладно, главное - преданность.
Это в корне неверная постановка вопроса. Божества - это САМ ГОСПОДЬ. Это Верховная Личность Бога, низошедшая по Своей беспричинной милости в якобы материальном облике, чтобы мы могли служить. Но злоупотреблять это милостью отнюдь не стоит.
Арчана включает десятки (а в храмовом поклонении - сотни) нюансов, которые не влезут ни в одну книгу. Прежде чем поклоняться самому, лучше всего пройти обучение у более опытного преданного. Либо в храме.
В "Арчана-дипике", кстати, описана достаточно сложная процедура (и к тому же с ошибками), с непривычки трудно разобраться.
Хотя мантры там есть, да. А мудры - это для дваждыинициированных (как и часть мантр, в общем-то).




> 3.После установки в доме божеств обязательно ли их всегда забирать с собой хозяину дома(т.е мне) или можно поручить поклонение другому преданному на то время пока я например буду в коммандировке или на фестивале?


Возможны оба варианта.




> 4.Каков минимальный стандарт поклонения Джаганнатхам (и из каких источников можно подробнее узнать о поклонении божествам и в особенности Джаганнатхам)


Такой же, как и для всех остальных домашних Божеств.
Господу Джаганнатхе поклоняются в Джаганнатха-Пури. Значит - в книгах о Пури-дхаме. И в "Чайтанья-чаритамрите".




> 5.Посоветуйте пожалуйста литературу о Господе Джаганнатхе, Его лилах, Его преданных...


См. выше.
Однако, повторяю, не торопитесь.
Приглашая Господа к себе домой, мы берем обязательство поклоняться Ему до конца жизни, а перед смертью - передать поклонение дальше. Мы должны подходить к этому со всей возможной серьезностью. Лучше тихо-мирно служить "Панча-таттве", чем делать незнамо что с трехмерными Божествами.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> На сколько я знаю, стандарты, как и при храмовом поклонении устанавливаются идивидуально и могут значительно различаться по уровню, поэтому вы обе абсолютно правы)))


В серьезном храмовом поклонении стандарты различаются в минимальных деталях. В большинстве храмов СНГ - "домашний" стандарт. 
И, таки да, Божеств предпочтительнее укладывать на ночь и будить утром, а не использовать как машину для предложения бхоги.




> Я например знаю случай когда у одного преданного, были очень необычные Джаганнатхи, которые были сделаны так чтобы Их можно было приклеивать к стене...
> Ну Они и висели у него там...все что он делал это просто предлагал им пищу, причем достаточно нерегулярно(когда была)..это авторитетно.Преданный кстати один из самых известных в питерской ятре...человек с большим стажем и опытом)))


Так почему авторитетно-то? Мало ли кто что придумал, и кто почему не стал делать замечание.
Звучит Ваше описание *более чем* странно.

----------


## Арсений

Спасибо большое Веда Прия за ценные замечания.
Все будет учтено.
Харе Кришна.

----------


## Арсений

Джая д.д .Жду с нетерпением))

----------


## Дарья

Мне Е.М. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами Махарадж сказал, что Господу Джаганнатхе стандарт поклонения выше, чем Шри Шри Гаура Нитай. И тоже сказал, как и Е.М. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж, что для поклонения Джаганнатхам должны быть ШРИ ШРИ Гаура Нитай.

Как я понимаю, это потому, что Господь Джаганнатх - форма Верховной Личности Господа, Кришны, Нараяны, Вишну, соответственно квалификация преданного должна быть достаточно высокой, а Шри Шри Гаура Нитай в роли преданных очень милостивы и передают служение Господу. 

Еще у меня такая реализация, что Шри Шри Гаура Нитай - идеальные преданные. Они прославляют на алтаре Господа Джаганнатху совершенным образом и потому Господь будет доволен. А наше служение не совершенно и мы можем нанести оскорбления Господу Джаганнатхе. А Шри Шри Гаура Нитай проливают на нас милость, убирают если так можно сказать оскорбления (также как когда мы читаем мантру панча-таттве перед каждым кругом джапы).

Много раз везде слышала, что поклонение Господу Джаганнатхе - более строгое.
Но наши духовные учителя столь милостивы, что позволяют служить Ему и дома. 

А то, что кто-то из преданных предлагал поклонение настенным Джаганнатхам, так это скорее очень личностное отношение преданного к фигуркам Господа Джаганнатхи. Возможно я ошибаюсь. В Джаганнатха Пури продается множество фигурок Господа, но вроде как они не Божества для поклонения, а как напоминание о Господе (язык не поворачивается сказать - сувениры). И такие образы Господа не устанавливают специально как Божества. Но этот преданный такой любящий, что кормил свои изображения. Они несомненно приняли подношение. Так как Господь входит в любую форму для принятия любви от преданного даже просто при искреннем оказании почтения. Но вряд ли Господь постоянно будет прибывать в такой форме.

----------


## Дарья

Ой, не написала про свой стандарт поклонения.  У меня Господь Шри Патита Павана Джаганнатх. 
Бхакти Чайтанья Свами дал такой стандарт - 16 кругов, 1 р в день Арати, 1 раз в день горячая бхога. Абхишека раз в неделю.
Спать укладываю, переодеваю Его в гамчу.
Он дал наставление, что когда будем во Вриндаване в следующий раз, чтобы взяли Шри Шри Гаура Нитай. 
Но пока еще не удалось съездить. Ждем-с...
Инициации еще нету, как вы поняли. Милость духовного учителя!... 
Но Божество очень необычно в Дхаме пришло. Наверное, это Гурумахарадж тоже учитывал.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Кто может написать мантры для пробуждения Божеств Джаганнатхи-Субхадры-Баладевы? И для укладывания Их спать? Помню, что мантра пробуждения начинается со слов: тьяджа нидра Джаганнатха\ Шри Баладева уттиштха ча...  третью строку не помню, четветрая: уттиштха-шиштха шубхаде. Мантру укладывания спать забыл напрочь. Напомните, кто знает, пожалуйста.

----------


## lokaram das

тйаджа-нидрам джаганнатха
шри-баладевоттиштха ча
джаган-матар ча субхадре
уттиштхоттиштха шубха-де

агаччха шайана-стханам
аграджена хй адхокшаджа
агаччха ниджа-шайам ча
субхадре ме дайам куру

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Гранд мерси.

----------


## Susila dasi

У меня Джагантахи появились через 3 месяца моего прихода в Сознание Кришны. Это были маленькие железные фигурки, все на одной подставке. Естественно, никакой иннициации у меня не было и читала от силы 4 круга мантры. Но у меня такое было сильное желание, чтобы они у меня были. Они продавались в магазине Бесценные дары, это всё было в Томске. И я 2 месяца приходила туда, чтобы Их увидеть... И потом преданные, видя мою привязанность, подарил мне Их на день рождения. Я им алтарь соорудила - из полочки, кормила Их, и хотя пуджари наш строго-настрого мне запретил их мыть, в один прекрасный день я их помыл, потому-что эта мысль - помыть их, просто меня уже по ночам преследовала. И когда я принесла их на программу, наш пуджари посмотрел на Них, на меня - и с грустью в голосе сказал, что они уже установленные. И хотя Джаганатхи уже выросли, тех меня уговорили подарить другому преданному, о чём я до сих пор жалею, я по Ним скучаю.

----------


## Susila dasi

У меня до сих пор, Слава Богу, есть Джаганатхи, только уже большие, 20 см. Я искала стандарты для поклонения Им. Но в арчана-дипике Днепропетровска вы много не найдёте. там мне были полезны только мантры для поднимания и укладывания Джаганатх. Если владеете английским на сайте здесь есть все мантры для всех Божеств и для Джаганатх тоже. http://deityworship.info/worship/tem...ities-to-rest/ - на английском, правда. 
*На всякий случай для пробуждения.* 
tyaja nidram jagannatha sri-baladevottistha ca jagan-matar ca subhadre uttisthottistha subha-de

O Lord Jagannatha and Lord Baladeva, please give up your sleep and arise. O Srimati Subhadra, dear mother of the universe, please arise and bestow good fortune upon us.

*для укладывания:*

agaccha sayana-sthanam agrajena hy adhoksaja agaccha nija-sayyam ca subhadre me dayam kuru

O Lord Jagannatha, if You please, You and Your elder brother Balarama may now come to Your beds. O Mother Subhadra, please come to your resting place and kindly bestow your mercy upon me.

Мантры Божеств - ом Джаганатхая намах, ом Баладевая намах, Шрим Субхадрая намах. (те, кто имеют брахманическую инициацию вместо ом произносят клим).

По поклонению Джаганатхам немного есть в панчаратра-прадипе, но в основном это пуджа с предложением упачар - разных предметов, но я честно говоря не встречала пока никого, кто бы всю утреннюю пуджу с 16  упрачарами проводил. Я Джаганатх утром поднимаю с мантрой и вечером укладываю спать, раз в день предлагаю минимум фрукт, если вообще ничего нет, максимум - всё что готовим. Несколько месяцев назад случайно наткнулась на информацию, то ли в лекции, то ли прочитала в книге, простите, сейчас источник не вспомню, что Джаганатхам вообще простой стандарт - Их каждый день переодевают и кормят, чем вы можете. 
По поводу  - обязательно ли должны быть Гаура-Нитай. Конечно, это самый лучший вариант. Но если нет - не страшно. Главное, чтобы ваш Гуру или кто-то из старших вам разрешил им служить - это важно, это аксиома в поклонении Божествам.  Поклоняясь Божествам мы, как бы это не было неприятно для нас, только помогаем в этом нашему духовному учителю, а не лично служим Им (это слова Индрадьюмна Свами). Поэтому важно, чтобы на алтаре было изображение вашего гуру и /или Шрилы Прабхупады. 
Про инсталляцию Джаганатх - правда. нигде такой информации не встречала. Но, как написала Веда Прия, я с ней согласна, что никогда не помешает пригласить преданных, даже если это мама, или бхакта Петя, провести киртан, омыть Божеств, прелодить пир, даже если он из одних яблок состоит, на финансовый кризис, и накормить прасадом и напоить черинамритой гостей. Только один момент. Джаганатх, которые деревянные омывают по зеркалу. То есть изображение в зеркале. И не намазывают маслами. Иначе всё дерево и краска подпортятся. 
И ещё один момент - Джаганатхи, и вообще Божества, терпеть не могут грязь. То есть у вас должна быть идеальная чистота. Это из личных наблюдений. :pyatak:

----------


## Susila dasi

По поводу укладывать спать Божеств, когда уезжаете, или кому-то оставлять, или  с собой брать, нужно уточнить. Потому что , старшие преданные писали на форуме, что если Божество 3 дня спит, то его заново устанавливать надо. А чтобы этого не делать, когда уезжают, Божеств спать укладывают, но каждодневнные ритуалы в уме проводят. Манаса-пуджа называется.

----------


## Арсений

Наконец то толковый ответ.Ясно и понято)
Даже удивительно)Спасибо матаджи)Мои поклоны. :dandavat:

----------


## Susila dasi

Пожалуйста.
И ещё один момент по поводу установления Джаганатх. Первые Божества, которые появились в ИСККОНе - Джаганатхи. Я точно не знаю, как прабхупада Их устанавливал. Только видела в фильме, что он арати проводил, киртан пели, в красивых одеждах были Божества, и пир предложили, а потом всех накормили им. Про абхишеку не помню точно.

----------


## Арсений

Устанавливали их просто.Предлагали лампадку(огонь).Потом киртан и действительно пир.Абхишеки не было.
Описание установки есть в книге *Прабхупада* Сатсварупы даса Госвами.Советую очень)Замечательная книга)

----------


## Ananda Krishna d.

а что, изображение Панчататвы уже отменили?  :blink: 

Служение Господу Джаганнатхе мы осуществляем только благодаря Господу Чайтанье. Любая пуджа начинается с Него, затем Кришна, затем аватары, затем парампара. 
Таким образом устанавливать Господа Джаганнатху не имея хотя бы намека на Господа Чайтанью мы не можем. 
Не совсем понятно почему из этого матаджи проблему сделали))Всегда использовалось изображение Панчататвы и вуа-ля)

----------


## Godruma Bihari das

> *На всякий случай для пробуждения.* 
> tyaja nidram jagannatha sri-baladevottistha ca jagan-matar ca subhadre uttisthottistha subha-de
> 
> O Lord Jagannatha and Lord Baladeva, please give up your sleep and arise. O Srimati Subhadra, dear mother of the universe, please arise and bestow good fortune upon us.
> 
> *для укладывания:*
> 
> agaccha sayana-sthanam agrajena hy adhoksaja agaccha nija-sayyam ca subhadre me dayam kuru
> 
> O Lord Jagannatha, if You please, You and Your elder brother Balarama may now come to Your beds. O Mother Subhadra, please come to your resting place and kindly bestow your mercy upon me.


Знакомая преданная знающая английский перевела:
О Господь Джаганнатха и Господь Баладева, пожалуйста, отбросьте свой сон и поднимитесь (явитесь).
О Шримати Субхадра, дорогая мать вселенной, пожалуйста, поднимись (явись) и даруй нам удачу.
и
О Господь Джаганнатха, сейчас, если Вы желаете, со своим старшим братом Баларамой Вы можете ложиться отдыхать.
О Матушка Субхадра, пожалуйста, приди к месту своего отдыха и любезно даруй мне Твою милость.

Возможно что то подправите?

----------


## Godruma Bihari das

Еще знакомые говорили, что лучше предлагать 3 порции бхоги, чтоб каждому было положено, но Субхадре Туласи не кладут.

----------


## любовь+

Мне сказали,что Джаганатху может установить в доме любой брахман,нужно только его чем-то удовлетворить,мне посоветовали приготовить ему пир,и под Харе Кришна маха мантру он устанавливал Божества,одевал одежды,заранее купленные,потом попировали.И на этом все.Божества очень милостивые в том плане,что с ними можно обращаться так,как вам будет удобно,разговаривать своими словами,но на ночь я лично укладываю,дотрагиваясь до Их стоп потом прошу :дорогой Джаганатха пойдемте  ко сну,и так же к Субхадре,а потом к Баладеву.А утром поднимаю в обратном направлении,сначала Баладева...со словами,касаясь стоп,Дрогой...проснитесь,пожалуйста,ото сна и поднимитесь...,так мне сказали в храме.Это очень личные отношения трепетные,как с любимым человеком,я обнимаю Их,покружусь,держа Их на руках,сладости подношу и воду.Но только мой вам совет,если у вас приправы с луком или грибы ,да и мало ли что,не давайте Им.Джаганатха придет Сам лично и сделает Вам замечание,хотя и очень тактично,но пробивает до слез,за то,что не по стандартам кормили.У меня был такой опыт во сне.Позор мне,на день явления Рамачандры,я сготовила пиццу с грибами и попала.Спать Они могут 3 часа в сутках. Бхогу предлагать можно тогда ,когда вам удобно,Он не претендует на высокий стандарт.Лишь бы с любовью.Но Они могут уйти,если уж совсем к ним с холодком,вы это почувствуете сердцем,но потом снова приходят,когда Ими начинают заниматься с преданностью.Любите Их как деток своих,умывайте после сна и перед сном ваткой смоченной водичкой,каждому отдельную ваточку,а для Субхадры можно Купить духи ,такие маленькие есть в продаже пробнички,какие вам понравятся.На ночь я сшила простенькие ночнушечки.В общем ничего не бойтесь это в любом случае благоприятно,если к вам пришли Божества,значит Они хотят Вас от чего-то спасти.

----------


## любовь+

Кроватку я сделала Им из обычной коробки,правда обклеила золоченой оберточной бумагой,положила туда маленький матрасик,подушечки и одеялко сшила.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Джаганнатха на самолете

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Скажите, пожалуйста, нужно ли класть лист туласи на подношения для Субхадры? Если можно с цитатами. Мне нужен авторитетный ответ.
Я слышала следующие версии:
1 - туласи мы Субхадре не кладем, потому что она - не Вишну таттва
2 - мы все-таки кладем ей туласи, а она потом сама предлагает листок Кришне
Какая из них правильная?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Туласи мы не кладем Субхадре деви на бхогу (если для Нее отдельное подношение). Но если для Джаганнатх общий поднос, то туласи там должно быть. Радхе вкладывают листок туласи или манджари в руку, чтобы Она предлагала их Кришне. С Субхадрой сложнее, ибо у Нее нет рук. Может быть можно положить рядом с ней для этого. То, что Она не Вишну-таттва - факт, и поэтому пункт 1 верен. Также в стаканчик с водой (который обычно стоит рядом с Божеством)для Субхадры деви туласи класть не надо.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Мне сказали, что если не положить туласи на тарелку Субхадре, она не будет есть бхогу, поскольку она преданная. Это авторитетно или это очередная спекуляция? Т е всегда ли Субхадра ест только прасад от Кришны, или все-таки она может вкушать бхогу?

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnMno...E727E92EA65DC0

----------


## Мария Андреевна Муарамова

харе кришна! подскажите пожалуйста как сшить для господа Джаганатхи юбочку цельную,не клиньями,но чтоб она была клешенной. если есть у кого то выкройки поделитесь пожалуйста. :vanca calpa:

----------


## Susila dasi

> харе кришна! подскажите пожалуйста как сшить для господа Джаганатхи юбочку цельную,не клиньями,но чтоб она была клешенной. если есть у кого то выкройки поделитесь пожалуйста.


Посмотрите в интернете, как построить юбку солнце и полусолнце. По тому же принципу юбочка для Джаганнатх строиться. Например, здесь http://dushka-li.ru/post168627583/?upd. Вместо обхвата талии берите обхват шеи Божеств. Но для Божеств лучше на 1 см увеличить обхват и потом присобрать, потому что, у Джаганнатх большая разница между обхватом шеи и "плеч".

----------


## Мария Андреевна Муарамова

> Посмотрите в интернете, как построить юбку солнце и полусолнце. По тому же принципу юбочка для Джаганнатх строиться. Например, здесь http://dushka-li.ru/post168627583/?upd. Вместо обхвата талии берите обхват шеи Божеств. Но для Божеств лучше на 1 см увеличить обхват и потом присобрать, потому что, у Джаганнатх большая разница между обхватом шеи и "плеч".


благодарю! пойду думать и чертить))харе кришна!

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Преданные поделитесь, если у кого-то есть полный перечень блюд, которые ежедневно предлагают Господу Джаганнатхе в Джаганнатха Пури.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

Главные 56 блюд из Чхапана-бхоги, или махапрасада, следующие:

Блюда из риса

1. Садха Анна - просто рис на воде. 2. Гхи Анна - рис, смешанный с гхи. 3. Каника - рис, гхи и сахар. 4. Кхечеди - рис вперемешку с чечевицей. 5. Дахи Пакхал - кислое молоко, рис и вода. 6. Митха Пакхал - рис и вода с сахаром. 7. Ада Пакхал - рис, имбирь и вода вперемешку. 8. Ория Пакхал - рис, гхи, лимон и соль. 9. Тхали Кхечеди - чечевица и рис с сахаром и гхи.

Сладости
 (обычно в виде маленьких хорошо прожаренных шариков)

10. Кхаджа - из пшеницы. 11. Гаджа - из пшеницы и сахара. 12. Ладу - из пшеницы, сахар и гхи. 13. Магаджа Ладу. 14. Ладу. 15. Джаганнатх Баллава - из пшеницы, сахара и большего количества гхи, что придает ей черный цвет. 16. Кхурума - из пшеницы, гхи и соли. 17. Матхапули - из гхи, имбиря и разновидности бобов, вставляемых в густую пасту. 18. Какара - из гхи и пшеницы. 19. Маричи Ладу - из пшеницы и сахара. 20. Луни Кхурума - из пшеницы, гхи и соли.

Лепешки, блины и патти

21. Суар Питха - из пшеницы и гхи. 22. Чади Лада - из пшеницы, гхи и сахара. 23. Джилли - рисовая мука, гхи и сахар. 24. Канти - рисовая мука и гхи. 25. Манда - из пшеницы и гхи. 26. Амалу - из пшеницы, гхи и сахару. 27. Пури - из пшеницы и гхи, сильно прожаренные, как маленький тонкий блин. 28. Лучи - рисовая мука и гхи. 29. Бара - из кислого молока, гхи и разновидности бобов. 30. Дахи Бара - лепешка из разновидности бобов и кислого молока. 31. Ариса - плоская лепешка из рисовой муки и гхи. 32. Трипури - еще одна плоская лепешка из рисовой муки и гхи. 33. Росапайк - лепешка из пшеницы и гхи. 

Молочные блюда

34. Кхири - молоко и сахар с рисом. 35. Рапуди - делается только из молочных сливок. 36. Кхуа - готовится из чистого молока, которое кипит на медленном огне много часов, пока не превратится по густоте в мягкий крем. 37. Расабали - из молока, сахара и пшеницы. 38. Тадиа - из свежего сыра, сахар и гхи. 39. Чхена Кхаи - из свежего сыра, молока и сахара. 40. Папуди Кахаджа - молочные сливки, сахар и гхи. 41. Кхуа Манда - из молока, пшеницы и гхи. 42. Сарапулли - самое знаменитое и самое сложное в приготовлении молочное блюдо. Оно готовится из чистого молока, которое часами варят на медленном огне, а затем размазывают по большой пицце - фигурной сковороде - тонкими пластинами. Лишь несколько поваров в храме владеют сегодня искусством приготовления этого махапрасада. 

43. Дал. 44. Биридал. 45. Урид дал. 46. Муга дал (три вышеперечисленные блюда - разновидности чечевичного дала). 47. Далама - одно из самых типичных блюди в орийском доме. Это комбинация дала и овощей - обычно баклажанов, бобов, сладкого картофеля и помидоров, хотя в храме помидоры в кулинарии не используются. Добавляют также кокос и сушеный корень под названием бодхи, похожий на гриб и богатый белком. 48. Махур - смешанные овощные карри. 49. Бесар - смесь овощных карри с семенами черной горчицы. 50. Сага - блюдо из шпината. 51. Потала Раса - орийский овощ, потало, с кокосовым молоком. 52. Готи Байгана - маленькие баклажаны с измельченным в пюре кокосом. 53. Кхата - кислое блюдо из жареного манго, или яблока, манго и винограда - все это смешивается и готовится вместе. 54. Райта - похожее на йогурт блюдо, готовится с огурцом и редиской. 55. Питта - жареные цветы нима. 56. Байгана - жареный баклажан.

Дома приготовить 56 блюд невозможно, но некоторые готовятся на особые праздники. Вот рецепты нескольких самых распространенных "прасадов" Джаганнатха. 

1. Кхечеди - рис вперемешку с чечевицей

2 чашки риса аруа или басмати
 4 чашки воды
 1/2 чайной ложки соли
 1/2 чашки дала чанна

Варить все вместе, пока не поглотится вода - около 20 минут. Добавьте гхи, а затем хингу. На храмовых кухнях кешу не используют, поскольку считают, что Равана ел их на Шри Ланке, но дома их можно добавлять.

2. Каника - рис с гхи и сахаром

Это блюдо из риса готовится точно так же, как и первое, но на 2 чашки риса добавляют 1/2 сахара. После снятия риса с огня можно добавить гвоздику. 

3. Далама - обычное в орийских домах блюдо из дала и овощей

1 чашка харада-дала (сорт чечевицы)
 4 чашки воды
 1/2 чайной ложки соли
 1/2 чайной ложки тумерика

После того, как чечевица покипит минут 10 и слегка размягчится, добавьте порезанные овощи - картофель, помидоры (только дома), бобы, баклажаны, сладкий картофель, можно добавить в это время столовую ложку гхи и сверху высыпать половину тертого кокоса. Когда овощи станут мягкими, добавьте специи. На отдельной сковородке в гхи обжариваются 1 столовая ложка путано, или специй карри, 1 чайная ложка тмина [очевидно, имеется в виду белый тмин - прим. перев.], и 1 или 2 сушеных красных перца чили. После этого далама на медленном огне смешивается со специями, пока суп не загустеет.

4. Кхири - сладкое блюдо из молока. 

В Пури готовят множество разных кхири, но больше всего популярны рисовый кхири, суджи-кхири и чуда-кхири. Если используют рис, то он варится, пока совсем не размягчится, после чего добавляют молоко. Суджи - это дробленая пшеница; сначала ее нужно подрумянить, пока не появится сладкий аромат, а потом варить на молоке. Если готовится чуда-кхири, то этот плоский сухой рис нужно смолоть в мелкую муку и добавить потом в кипящее молоко. В конце можно добавить полчашки изюма (а дома - полчашки кешу). Еще сверху можно посыпать молотым кардамоном.

5. Кхаджа - сладкое кондитерское изделие из кукурузной муки, прилично смахивающее на греческую баклаву. 

Кхаджа - сладость сухая, поэтому не портится целый месяц и является самым распространенным махапрасадом, который берут с собой в долгие путешествия на длинные расстояния.

Сначала хорошая кукурузная мука замешивается в тесто, которое раскатывают, как чаппати, на доске для чаппати, тонкими слоями наподобие теста баклавы. Делается это так. Сначала куски кхаджи режут на плоские полоски. Затем повар окунает три средних пальца в миску, где находятся 1/4 чашки гхи и 1/4 чашки воды. Пальцами он проезжается по прямым линиям поперек раскатанного теста. Потом кхаджу раскатывают, как чаппати или плоскую мексиканскую маисовую лепешку, и режут на части примерно в 2,5 см. Части эти тонко раскатывают на куски 10х15 см. Жарят их в горячем гхи, пока они не станут золотисто-коричневыми. Горячая вода кипит с сахаром, пока не превратится в густой сироп (1 стакан сахара, 3 стакана воды). Поджаренные кхаджи окунаются слегка в этот сироп и потом откладываются в сторону.

Кхира сагара кхаджа - это кхаджа, пропитанная остатками молока с сахаром в течение одной-двух минут, после чего молоко выжимается.

6. Мохан бхог - это дополнение к бхоге.

1 чашка суджи
 1 чашка гхи
 1 чашка сахара

Суджи жарится в гхи до золотисто-коричневого цвета и появления сладкого запаха. Варится сироп, и очень постепенно в него добавляется суджи. Когда это загустеет - через 15 минут или больше - туда добавляют изюм или, дома, кешу. 

7. Пана - напитом из кислого молока с сахаром.

Говорят, что в течение 15 дней между Снана-пурнимой и Ратха-ятрой божества болеют. Они не едят ничего, кроме этого прохладного освежающего напитка. И поскольку к тому же стоит летняя жара, гостей в доме тоже потчуют напитком пана. 

4 стакана воды
 1 стакан кислого молока
 1/2 стакана сахара

Также в другие праздничные дни можно добавлять бананы и изюм.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

:smilies:  Большое спасибо.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

не за что  :smilies:  это отрывок из книги "Храм Господа Джаганнатха" Соманатх Кхунтия, там мноооого очень интересной и сладкой информации! поищите на яндексе

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> харе кришна! подскажите пожалуйста как сшить для господа Джаганатхи юбочку цельную,не клиньями,но чтоб она была клешенной. если есть у кого то выкройки поделитесь пожалуйста.


я не заморачиваюсь  :smilies:  прямоугольник, посередине вверху собрать веером, низ пышненько подогнуть, сзади застегнуть, вуаля  :smilies:  все равно всё внимание там на тюрбаны в основном, да и не видно этих юбок особо под украшениями...

----------


## Мария Андреевна Муарамова

спасибо.но мне сделали выкройку и у меня получилось вот так

----------


## Narayani d.d.



----------


## Susila dasi

> Еще знакомые говорили, что лучше предлагать 3 порции бхоги, чтоб каждому было положено, но Субхадре Туласи не кладут.


Это замечательно. Если есть возможность.. Если нет, можно и на одном  подносе. Если вы уже предлагает 3 порции, то так должны уже всегда делать, даже если у вас обстоятельства меняются. Если у вас стандарт - 1 подносик - то его вы должны всегда предлагать, это минимум. Можете и  2 и 3 и 5, но один у вас всегда должен быть. А если у вас стандарт 3  - то меньше уже не можно. смотря что вы Божествам пообещаете вначале поклонения.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

а что случиться, если Им массаж сделать с гхи и ароматическими маслами?

----------


## Susila dasi

> а что случиться, если Им массаж сделать с гхи и ароматическими маслами?


Попробуйте.. Обычно краска слазит..Масло её растворяет..

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Попробуйте.. Обычно краска слазит..Масло её растворяет..


ладно. можно помасиировать спину  :smilies: 
я мраморным делаю такие массажи иногда - пока ничего не слезло. краска акрил, местами покрытая лаком.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Мне сказали, что если не положить туласи на тарелку Субхадре, она не будет есть бхогу, поскольку она преданная. Это авторитетно или это очередная спекуляция? Т е всегда ли Субхадра ест только прасад от Кришны, или все-таки она может вкушать бхогу?


Положите рядом Туласи. Если нужно, Она положит его в подношение, как Махабхарата прабху порекомендовал.
А по последнему вопросу.. надо у Субхадры-деви спрашивать.. :smilies:

----------


## Надiя

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 
Скажите, пожалуйста, что должно быть изображено на головах Джаганатха, Баладевы и Субхадры? Необходимо расписать, но нигде не могу найти. Знаю, что у Баладевы змей, а у Субхадры и Джаганатха особо ничего, цветочек или кружочек. 
Пожалуйста, если у кого-нибудь есть фотографии - скиньте! Буду очень признательна!!!)))

----------


## Susila dasi

> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 
> Скажите, пожалуйста, что должно быть изображено на головах Джаганатха, Баладевы и Субхадры? Необходимо расписать, но нигде не могу найти. Знаю, что у Баладевы змей, а у Субхадры и Джаганатха особо ничего, цветочек или кружочек. 
> Пожалуйста, если у кого-нибудь есть фотографии - скиньте! Буду очень признательна!!!)))

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

> у Субхадры и Джаганатха особо ничего, цветочек или кружочек.


это чакра, как на плечах

----------


## Susila dasi

> Скажите, пожалуйста, нужно ли класть лист туласи на подношения для Субхадры? Если можно с цитатами. Мне нужен авторитетный ответ.
> Я слышала следующие версии:
> 1 - туласи мы Субхадре не кладем, потому что она - не Вишну таттва
> 2 - мы все-таки кладем ей туласи, а она потом сама предлагает листок Кришне
> Какая из них правильная?


У меня Панчаратра-прадипа на польском языке. Она была переведена с английского ( с оранжевых книг, выпуска 1992 года, если не ошибаюсь). При переводе Кришна Кшетра прабху добавил в ней несколько исправлений. В упрощённом процессе предложения бхоги, глава 3, том первый, в подразделе "Очищение бхоги", "положи листья Туласи на все тарелки (Гуру, Шримати Субхадры и Радхарани, так как Они сначала предлагают тарелки Кришне, а после Него сами принимают прасад на своих тарелках)".

----------

